# How to trap a kitchen sink



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

How to trap a kitchen sink


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

when did they come out with flex no hub..? :laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

jc60618 said:


> How to trap a kitchen sink


Where's the pic of the repair that was made?


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

ahhhh....come on...cut 'em a break!

That was plumbed in Pisa Italy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Indie said:


> Where's the pic of the repair that was made?


I think it was. Cuz he said how to plumb a trap, not how not to plumb a trap. j/k :jester:


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Indie said:


> Where's the pic of the repair that was made?


 

Repair will be done when they get their new kitchen cabinets/countertop.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

jc60618 said:


> Repair will be done when they get their new kitchen cabinets/countertop.


I will expect to see cast iron or copper when you post the after pics......since your in IL.:whistling2: Anything less than that would be a disappointment after all the plastic bashing from the fellow plumbers in your state.:thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

jc60618 said:


> Repair will be done when they get their new kitchen cabinets/countertop.


Ok, well I expect perfection. None of this slouching with tubular. :lol: I want you to know your in the spotlight, don't let your State down.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Being an apprentice I put in what the boss man wants


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I will expect to see cast iron or copper when you post the after pics......since your in IL.:whistling2: Anything less than that would be a disappointment after all the plastic bashing from the fellow plumbers in your state.:thumbsup:


Chicago is not in IL anymore. Where you been? :whistling2:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

tell the boss you want to put a "Glass Trap" in.


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Flyin Brian said:


> tell the boss you want to put a "Glass Trap" in.


a glass trap:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Chicago is not in IL anymore. Where you been? :whistling2:


I always heard Illinois is the Capitol of Chicago.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

jc60618 said:


> Being an apprentice I put in what the boss man wants


Thats me too!

I prefer copper and cast, but he who signs my check gets his way!


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

jc60618 said:


> a glass trap:laughing::laughing::laughing:


i have an old float ball off a fill valve that is made of Glass,came out of a farm house in Flordia many moons ago.


----------

